# God Bud



## Guerilla Gardener (Jun 29, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm diesely and fruity. Big fluffy dry nugs., Too bad seed was a green pheno this time though instead of the purple.

BHO nice ambery and not too thick.

I think I finally have the HoneyBee* Extractor down. I pack it very tight. just jam and press the bud trim and frosted DRY leaf in; put on the cap with coffee filter. Now I find If I run 3 cans through 1 loaded HoneyBee*, the oil comes out golden but VERY dark and VERY thick (you can roll it between fingers and this I love). If you jam 4 cans or more through the oil comes out lighter and more like syrup as opposed to tar.
Any more then 5 cans and it seems to a waste of butane, stop at 4-5 and refill HoneyBee*

3 cans to 1 loaded HoneyBee* seems to be the best for rocking dudes on their faces with a few bots.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 30, 2012)

Guerilla Gardener said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm diesely and fruity. Big fluffy dry nugs., Too bad seed was a green pheno this time though instead of the purple.
> 
> BHO nice ambery and not too thick.
> 
> ...



Do you know the genetics on this one ? 

Gods gift x big bud ? 
Where's the bud porn ?


----------



## Guerilla Gardener (Jun 30, 2012)

No cross.. large cahce of Jordan of the islands GodBud. Was lucky enough to get a purple and keep the strain alive for years until a retirement. Now back in and started with these until I get my chocolopekush going strong.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 2, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Do you know the genetics on this one ?
> 
> Gods gift x big bud ?
> Where's the bud porn ?


Old school strain that is a clone only.. If that.. If someone has a clone they are very lucky.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 2, 2012)

guerilla gardener said:


> no cross.. Large cahce of jordan of the islands godbud. Was lucky enough to get a purple and keep the strain alive for years until a retirement. Now back in and started with these until i get my chocolopekush going strong.


lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGrasta (Aug 27, 2012)

Lovin my sour diesel, sfv og kush, pre 98 bubba, white russian and very much looking forward to some new or actually really old school, but reborn Big Sur Holy Weed I picked up this year in san fran at the medi cup. Any one try the holy weed?


----------



## calicat (Aug 27, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Do you know the genetics on this one ?
> 
> Gods gift x big bud ?
> Where's the bud porn ?


Mass produced by BC Bud depot..God Bud x Hawaiian Purple Indica


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 24, 2012)

Is the BC one anygood? I had Godbud once and it was amazing. Really lime green not much other coloring, indica buzz without any comedown, really unique potent, lasted about 2 and a half hours. Taste was spicy kinda but sweet too. Also any word on BC purp? Since I'll never find a cut in mendocino while in socal haha


----------



## Tw3nti3ight (Nov 27, 2012)

Godbud bc is what I have currently and it is a heavy one. Lovely medicine.....


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 27, 2012)

Tw3nti3ight said:


> Godbud bc is what I have currently and it is a heavy one. Lovely medicine.....


Thanks, yea it's funny I was warned away from them but time and time again people recommend some of their strains. Any idea on the origins? (whether Jordan of the isle or bc originated it)


----------



## Tw3nti3ight (Nov 29, 2012)

BubbaGum said:


> Thanks, yea it's funny I was warned away from them but time and time again people recommend some of their strains. Any idea on the origins? (whether Jordan of the isle or bc originated it)


Interesting on why you were warned? What are the reasons? Curious, they did take Cannabis Cup if I am not mistaken, with it....

I will say this, I also have Lemon Haze and being opposite on affect, I have to say BC quality is there....

http://cannabiscupwinners.com/awards/cupwinners/b/314-bc-god-bud-bc-bud-depot-.html

https://www.bcbuddepot.com/seed-list/bc-bud-depot/bc-god-bud-winner/

God x Hawaiian x Purple Skunk


----------



## BubbaGum (Nov 29, 2012)

Tw3nti3ight said:


> Interesting on why you were warned? What are the reasons? Curious, they did take Cannabis Cup if I am not mistaken, with it....
> 
> I will say this, I also have Lemon Haze and being opposite on affect, I have to say BC quality is there....
> 
> ...


Haha come on we all know the cup CAN and HAS been bought many times before. On that subject its absolute horseshit GHS is allowed to participate still, the time when this industry was young and couldn't afford a big scandal is over, we need some friggen standards, ethics MATTER. First place I recall seeing it was greenmans seedbank update he says that when they ship to the states they don't always follow through or they send the wrong genetics. I've also seen conflicting info about the origin of some of their genetics but again, chances are your experience trumps mine, canada is not an area whose genetics I know well. I've read plenty of good smoke reports but I don't get how they have all these popular strains like blueberry and others that originated elsewhere. I'm not saying it was by malicious means, but it's like buying white widow from anyone instead of buying black widow from Mr. Nice, I'd go with the creator/original. If they truly are the originator of Godbud (not JOTI) I absolutely agree, they have amazing quality because that strain prompted me to start a research binge to find it again haha. I've heard the bcbud one can actually have a pheno arise that is exactly the same as the clone only. Just want to get my ducks in a row as like many, I don't have the time, space, and money to test out a bunch of different breeders of one strain to find the best.
Thanks again for the info guys, always useful stuff.
*EDIT* going off topic with this one but do you know anything about Hawaiin strains? I've heard they can be some of the most spectacular and unique strains and I'd apppreciate any info/experience you have.


----------

